# Extended



## Tbowman25 (Jul 19, 2016)

Now with some snow anyone have any luck getting into elk on the extended?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

What snow? It'll take a couple feet to make a difference, not a couple inches.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been into elk the last 6 weeks.


----------



## Tbowman25 (Jul 19, 2016)

alpinebowman said:


> I have been into elk the last 6 weeks.


Nice hope you get one! This my first year hunting the extended so I'm not to familiar with the area or where to go but I'm hoping to get out there a few times to hike around see if in can find anything!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm going out on Saturday. Going to check it out and see what I can find. Never done it before. Hoping to at least see some in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Tbowman25 said:


> Nice hope you get one!


I believe he already did!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> I believe he already did!


Well I may have got half of them I need. Still looking for a tender cow to add to the freezer even though the bull is eating pretty good.8)


----------



## MAS (Oct 11, 2012)

*emigration canyon*

Just a reminder http://www.utahbowmen.org/ArcheryHuntinginEmmigrationCanyon

Just fyi. There was an email today from emigration oaks HOA telling residents to call the police on trespassing bowhunters. I witnessed a few vehicles illegally parked and a few more parked over the road line today glassing. Please realize that there are lots and lots of emigration canyon residents that see hunters as a trespassing nuisance so please observe the guidelines above so things don't come to a head.


----------

